# App Store ne répond pas



## medor (22 Mars 2020)

App Store ne répond pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

Chez moi il répond   
Peux-tu nous mettre un screenshot de ce que tu as lorsque tu le lances ? Message d'erreur ou autre ? Merci


----------



## medor (22 Mars 2020)

Je n'ai pas de message, je n'ai que le ballon multicolore qui tourne, la fenêtre de l'app est blanche. J'ai forcé à quitter plusieurs fois, j'ai relancé, rien n'y fait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

Peut-être un problème avec le réseau internet de chez toi ?
Quel opérateur as-tu ? Utilises-tu beaucoup de bande passante en ce moment ?


----------



## medor (22 Mars 2020)

Je suis sur Orange Fibre, pas de pb de ce côté là je suis à 359 Mb/s en up et down. J'ai lancé un nettoyage Onyx, Malwarebyte. Pas de pb détecté.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

Je suis chez sosh, donc même réseau. Le problème ne vient donc pas de là.
Vu ton test de réseau, il n’est pas saturé.

As-tu essayé un reboot de ton mac?


----------



## medor (23 Mars 2020)

J'ai rebooté bien sûr plusieurs fois, j'ai même fait une réinstallation système, mais ça ne bouge pas.
Est qu'il y a des préférences à reconstruire ? ou supprimer l'app mais je ne sais pas comment on telecharge de nouveau, je n'ai rie vu sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## peyret (23 Mars 2020)

medor a dit:


> J'ai rebooté bien sûr plusieurs fois, j'ai même fait une réinstallation système, mais ça ne bouge pas.
> Est qu'il y a des préférences à reconstruire ? ou supprimer l'app mais je ne sais pas comment on telecharge de nouveau, je n'ai rie vu sur le site d'Apple.



Salut,

Faire un rapport Etrecheck, des fois qu'on trouve un malveillant....
https://etrecheck.com/

et poste le rapport entier sur pastebin : https://pastebin.com/
en nous donnant l'adresse générée dans le navigateur, quand tu vas cliquer sur "NewPaste"


----------



## medor (23 Mars 2020)

Désolé je m'était trompé de rapport !









						Version d’EtreCheck : 5.4.6 (5073)Date du rapport : 2020-03-23 14:21:55Téléc - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2020)

Beurk !

```
Avast
```
Tu peux déjà supprimer cet antivirus… et il y a du boulot, j'espère qu'il est livré avec la procédure pour le désinstaller…




Waou ! Tu fais la collection des modules périmés ?

```
Modules internet :
  o1dbrowserplugin: 5.41.3.0 (? - installé 2015-12-15)
  Unity Web Player: UnityPlayer version 4.1.2f1 (? - installé 2015-03-06)
  OfficeLiveBrowserPlugin: 12.3.6 (? - installé 2015-03-06)
  RayV: 2.0.5.3 (? - installé 2015-03-06)
  RealPlayer Plugin:  (?)
  AdobePDFViewerNPAPI: 17.012.20098 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-03-18)
  FlashPlayer-10.6: 32.0.0.344 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-03-11)
  VLC Plugin: 1.0.5 (? - installé 2015-03-06)
  Silverlight: 5.1.50901.0 (? - installé 2017-01-26)
  Flash Player: 32.0.0.344 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-03-11)
  iPhotoPhotocast: 6.0 (? - installé 2015-03-06)
  googletalkbrowserplugin: 5.41.3.0 (? - installé 2015-12-11)
  SharePointBrowserPlugin: 14.7.7 (? - installé 2017-10-03)
  AdobePDFViewer: 20.006.20042 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-03-18)
  PepperFlashPlayer: 32.0.0.344 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-03-12)
  JavaAppletPlugin: 15.0.1 (Apple - installé 2015-06-26)
```




Là encore, il faut faire du ménage :

```
Panneaux de préférences de tiers :
  Flash Player (installé 2020-02-25)
  FUSE for OS X (OSXFUSE) (installé 2015-03-06)
  MacFUSE (installé 2015-03-06)
  NTFS-3G (installé 2015-03-06)
  Perian (installé 2015-03-06)
```


----------



## peyret (23 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avast



Après , on ne sait pas si c'est bien la cause du problème..... ,mais on sait jamais



medor a dit:


> App Store ne répond pas



Ce que je ferai : après avoir supprimé Avast...une réinstal de MacOS


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Ce que je ferai : après avoir supprimé Avast...une réinstal de MacOS


Oui, pas bête : appliquer la mise à jour combo de Catalina


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mars 2020)

Perso, dans une fenêtre du Terminal, je regarderais si une requête DNS vers l'Apple Store aboutit sans passer par un navigateur.
nslookup init.itunes.apple.com

Si le nslookup marche, je récupèrerais l'adresse IP renvoyée, en principe, une machine en 2.x.y.z (le réseau l'Akamaï), et je ferais un ping de cette adresse pour voir si ça marche.
-Si ça marche, c'est que le pb est au niveau du navigateur.
-Si ça ne marche pas, c'est au niveau réseau (table de routage, firewall du Mac, ou un autre…)
Dévalider le firewall
Faire un netstat -r  pour voir les tables

Après, comme vu au dessus , il peut tjs y avoir un loup


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2020)

medor a dit:


> App Store ne répond pas


Allo Houston, nous avons un problème, je répète, Houston nous avons un gros problème. Notre ami *medor *a installé Avast ! La punition du jour sera d'écrire 10.000 fois _"Je n'installerais plus jamais Avast",_ tu as une heure, top chrono.

Non content de faire un élevage dans les plugs-in comme mentionné plus haut, tu as installé le pire _logiciel, saloperie_, la pire merde qui pourrira n'importe quel Mac ! Non content de ne te protéger en rien du tout, il te monopolise un maximum de processus, de mémoire, mets à genoux ton Mac et peut te bloquer des applications, ce qui est bien le cas. Alors désinstalle au plus vite cette horreur et nul doute que ça devrait aller mieux. Par défaut... https://support.avast.com/fr-fr/article/Uninstall-Mac-Security


----------



## medor (24 Mars 2020)

J'ai supprimé Avast et j'ai réinstallé Catalina. J'ai supprimé les panneaux de préférences "tiers".
J'ai lancé nslookup init.itunes.apple.com dans le terminal 





et le ping sur 2.22.76.27 marche
 On est toujours au même point !


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

medor a dit:


> J'ai lancé nslookup init.itunes.apple.com dans le terminal


Tu as une belle merde dans iTunes qui te bloque, installes et lances *Malwarebytes* puis un clic sur Scan Now, ça devrait faire le ménage et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## medor (24 Mars 2020)

Je l'avais déjà fait, mais je l'ai relancé et rien d'anormal !


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

J'ai confondu avec autre chose, pour le moment je ne vois pas, je cherche encore.


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mars 2020)

medor a dit:


> J'ai supprimé Avast et j'ai réinstallé Catalina. J'ai supprimé les panneaux de préférences "tiers".
> J'ai lancé nslookup init.itunes.apple.com dans le terminal
> et le ping sur 2.22.76.27 marche
> On est toujours au même point !


Le nslookup est bon.
Pas de pb réseau, donc…
Dans le rapport Etrecheck, j'ai vu que tu avais Wireshark. As-tu essayé de tracer pour voir ce qui se passe quand tu vas sur l'Apple store?


----------



## medor (24 Mars 2020)

Wireshark m'a retourné ceci, mais pense plutôt que c'est un message du Terminal !


----------



## medor (24 Mars 2020)

medor a dit:


> Wireshark m'a retourné ceci :
> Voir la pièce jointe 160659


Je pense que c'est plutôt un message du terminal.


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mars 2020)

Wireshark ne se lance pas.
Apple indique qu'à partir de Catalina, le shell par défaut est zsh (avant c'était le bash). Il faudrait donc le changer par une commande chsh
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208050
Maintenant, je ne maitrise pas le sujet, et je ne voudrais pas te faire faire une bêtise…

Autrement, as-tu déjà utilisé wireshark?
Si non, pas la peine d'essayer le le faire marcher. C'est assez technique (euphémisme  )


----------



## medor (24 Mars 2020)

J'ai utilisé cette bestiole une fois en 2014 (!!!) pour résoudre un problème de réseau mais piloté par un informaticien, je ne me souvenais même pas que je l'avais et je ne sais m'en servir tout seul.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2020)

On ne va pas se lancer avec Wireshark, alors…

On pourrait regarder les tables de routage:
netstat -r

On pourrait aussi faire une trace:
nslookup init.itunes.apple.com
Récupérer l'adresse IP renvoyée, puis faire:
sudo tcpdump host AdresseIPrenvoyéeParLeNslookup
Lancer l'Applestore, et regarder si ça défile dans la fenêtre Terminal

Si rien ne se passe, alors, comme l'ont dit peyret, sly et locke, il y a un loup, et ça va pas être simple…


----------



## medor (25 Mars 2020)

Polo35230 a dit:


> On ne va pas se lancer avec Wireshark, alors…
> 
> On pourrait regarder les tables de routage:
> netstat -r
> ...


Il me demande un mot de passe : lequel ? et comment on le rentre ?


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2020)

La commande, c'est:  sudo *tcpdump* host AdresseIPrenvoyéeParLeNslookup
Le mot de passe, c'est ton mot de passe administrateur


----------



## medor (25 Mars 2020)

Polo35230 a dit:


> La commande, c'est:  sudo *tcpdump* host AdresseIPrenvoyéeParLeNslookup
> Le mot de passe, c'est ton mot de passe administrateur



J'ai exécuté la commande tcpdump puis j'ai lancé l'App Store, rien ne s'affiche dans le terminal :




Voici le retour de netstat -r :


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2020)

Beaucoup de choses, dans tes tables de routage…

Je ne comprend pas tout. Les tables IPv4 sont bonnes, mais, ce qui est curieux, c'est surtout la partie IPv6. Il y a deux interfaces Tunnel (utun0 et utun1), il doit y avoior un VPN de configuré sur ta machine.

Ça me fait penser au nslookup du post  #15 dans lequel les adresses des DNS étaient en IPv6. Donc, il passe en premier par IPv6.

Peux-tu essayer de dévalider IPv6 pour faire un test en IPv4 seulement?
Je ne suis pas sous Catalina, mais dans la conf réseau, onglet TCP/IP, regarde si tu peux passer IPV6 sur OFF

Fais aussi un ifconfig pour voir les interfaces actives


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2020)

@medor : peux tu tester dans une 2e session, que tu crées juste pour ce tes, voir si tu as accès à l'App store ?


----------



## medor (25 Mars 2020)

J'ai passé pas mal de temps à réinitialiser mes mots de passe, mais je crois que ça c'est OK. 
J'ai essayé de désactiver IPV6 en mettant l'option "lien local uniquement" ça n'a rien changé.
J'ai ensuite créé un cession "test" et là ça marche, je me connecte à iCloud et à l'App Store sur mon compte.
J'ai remarqué que dans les préférences système "identifiant apple" iCloud est actif, mais App Store est grisé et marqué "non connecté".
Par ailleurs j'ai une MAJ système (10.15.4) en attente. Je ne sais pas si je la lance en supprimant App Store au paravant ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2020)

medor a dit:


> J'ai ensuite créé un cession "test" et là ça marche, je me connecte à iCloud et à l'App Store sur mon compte.


Regarde les paramètres de connexion et les différences entre tes deux sessions.





medor a dit:


> Par ailleurs j'ai une MAJ système (10.15.4) en attente. Je ne sais pas si je la lance en supprimant App Store au paravant ?


Attends un peu, pas d'urgence…


----------



## medor (26 Mars 2020)

J'ai perdu beaucoup de temps à reparamétrer les ID iCloud et App Store. La cession test marche parfaitement, mais ma cession habituelle marche sauf App Store avec pourtant les mêmes réglages.
J'ai comparé les paramètres réseau TCP/IP et DNS, je ne vois pas de différences.










Je ne vois pas de solution sinon de transférer mes données sur la cession test, puis de supprimer l'autre cession par la suite.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2020)

Un fichier .plist défectueux, par exemple ceux commençant par com.apple.appstore. ?


----------



## medor (27 Mars 2020)

Il y a deux fichier .plist dans la bibliothèque de ma cession :

com.apple.AppStore.plist (aujourd'hui 15:39)
com.apple.appstored.plist (24/3/2020)
J'ai essayé de les supprimer (pour les reconstruire), cela n'a pas marché, puis de les remplacer par ceux de ma cession test, mais cela n'a rien changé.
Quand je lance App Store le premier fichier se réactualise, mais le second reste sur la date d'origine, sans doute la date où le problème est intervenu. J'ai remis les fichiers d'origine.


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Supprimez ce dossier en entrant la commande suivante dans le terminal:

```
open $TMPDIR../C/com.apple.appstore/
```


----------



## medor (30 Mars 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Supprimez ce dossier en entrant la commande suivante dans le terminal:
> 
> ...


Peux-tu me donner un peu plus d'explications, sur les conséquences (risque) de la suppression du dossier ?


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Aucune. 
Il sera recréé automatiquement au prochain lancement d'Appstore !


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Il sera recréé automatiquement au prochain lancement d'Appstore !


Cette commande ouvre bien le dossier 1) com.apple.appstore qui contient lui-même un autre dossier 2) com.apple.AppStore, donc il doit faire quoi ensuite ?


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Il faut quitter AppStore (au cas où) et supprimer tout le contenu du premier dossier com.apple.appstore.
Relancer ensuite AppStore ... ce ne sont que des fichiers cache
Mais cela permet un " reset" de cette application


----------



## medor (30 Mars 2020)

J'ai supprimé le dossier com.apple.AppleStore puis relancé l'application qui ne répond toujours pas.
Est qu'il y avait d'autres fichiers à effacer ?


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Pas à ma connaissance ...
Mais essayez de vider les caches de votre bibliothèque en les mettant à la poubelle et redémarrez votre mac.
(~/Library/Caches/)


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

En cherchant un peu sur le net, j'ai trouvé cela : https://macreports.com/mac-cannot-connect-to-app-store-fix/
Peut être une solution pour vous ?


----------



## medor (30 Mars 2020)

J'ai essayé les solutions de macreports sans succès.
Pour supprimer les caches lesquels faut-ils supprimer ?





à partir de quel niveau je supprime ?


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Je supprimerai tous les caches se situant dans votre Bibiothéque (celle de votre utilisateur) en les déplaçant dans la corbeille.
Ne cherchez pas à vider la corbeille. Redémarrez d'abord. Cela fera de toute façon du bien à votre mac  
Avant :





Après :


----------



## medor (30 Mars 2020)

Caches purgés mais ça n'a rien changé


----------



## lolipale (30 Mars 2020)

Oups ... je suis à cours d'idée ...
Essayez de changer la date de votre ordinateur et sa localisation.
Redémarrer votre poste et réglez de nouveau la date en automatique
Relancez Appstore


----------



## medor (31 Mars 2020)

Changé l'heure et localisation  puis remis en automatique. App Store toujours en vrac !!!
J'ai l'impression que l'on a fait un peu le tour des solutions. 
Ma solution de secours c'est la migration vers une nouvelle cession.


----------



## lolipale (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Je pense que vous avez raison. Nous avons en effet tout essayé !


----------



## Vagabond08 (22 Avril 2022)

medor, avez-vous régler votre problème? Moi aussi j'ai une page blanche et je dois forcé à quitter car app store ne répond pas.


----------

